# My best friend Sadie its one year today



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It will be one year today the 25th July I lost my precious Sadie a day does not go by were I don't think of her or her she was my best friend and soul mate my other love of my life Meg was taken just 6 months before Sadie i still can't hold the tears back when i think of them i just miss Sadie so much she was a true friend to me.
I still find it very hard I could not hold her at the end it was just so sudden this haunts me so much that i could not be with her.
My Sadie was a rescue and didn't have a very good start to life she just deserved so much better and life was so cruel to take her so suddenly like that.
I miss her funny little ways like when I came home from work she would wait to greet me and take my car keys off me I had a little furry dog on there for her so she could carry them.
If I didn't have keys in my hand she would grab my coat sleeve and drag me up the drive making the most funny noise we used to see she is wibbling you because that was like the noise she made.
And if I was sad or crying she would also come and put her head on my knee to comfort me. 
She would love to get on the bed with me of a night time for a cuddle and when she used to get down as she used to get to hot. She would lay on the floor down beside me she never really left my side except sometimes to be with Meg.
I do sometimes think Meg missed her and Sadie missed Meg that Meg called Sadie to the bridge before her time.
I feel bad that she could be a very demanding dog for attention and sometimes I would say Sadie that's enough now i just wish she was there demanding attention now.
Sweet dream my darling Sadie we will meet again one day at the bridge 

_*This is the day i am waiting for to see all my girls again*_









_Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. _
_When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. _
_There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. _
_There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable._
_All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor;_
_those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again,_
_just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. _
_The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. _
_They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance._
_His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers._
_Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. _
_You have been spotted,_
_and when you and your special friend finally meet,_
_you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. _
_The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head,_
_and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. _

_Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... _


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggie you and Ray are in my thoughts today on the first aniversary of sweet Sadie going to the bridge,days like these are so hard to bare.
I am sure Sadie and Meg are both looking down on you free from pain and suffering,and watching you run about trying to catch Charlie.
Beautifull soulfull eyes.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Maggie 

Patsy asked me to post this message

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=40158


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mist said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> Patsy asked me to post this message
> 
> ...


Thanks thats beautiful i just feel so sad today


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Both Sadie and Meg are watching over you, knowing how much you care and love them and that they love you in return. You know Honeysmum is right; they are probably laughing at all the antics Charlie puts you through and egging her on


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous pupper. You will be in my thoughts today and the weekend/ I know how hard these anniversaries can be.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What a gorgeous pupper. You will be in my thoughts today and the weekend/ I know how hard these anniversaries can be.


Thanks Hooch she was truely my Heart dog


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking about you today. Such great sadness only comes from a great and undying love. Play hard at the bridge dear ones. Hugs to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie,
I am sending you (((((Hugs)))) for this sad anniversary. It is always so hard to lose them and I pray that you can find some peace from your memories and pictures. She is with Meg and they are watching over you and telling Charlie to keep up with the antics to help make you smile. We are with you on this sad day in spirit and giving you lots of cyber hugs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Temper your grief with joy knowing she is healthy and waiting for you to join her once again. Let reflections of her love for you and you for her carry you through this day.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie and Ray - i wish i was nearer to you to give you both a hug on this sad day. You say that Sadie had a bad start in life and deserved better, well it sounds to me as if she well and truly got a better life and her final forever home with you. I am sure that Meg and Sadie have been reunited, and are watching over you both and Charlie and Daisy.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and warm thoughts to help you get through this day. Sadie was an absolutely beautiful girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggie, I know how much this day means to you, these sad occasions always bring back so many memories and if only's, but take heart, Sadie had a wonderful life with you and Ray, the best she could have wished for. Sadie will remain in your heart for always.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maggie,
> I am sending you (((((Hugs)))) for this sad anniversary. It is always so hard to lose them and I pray that you can find some peace from your memories and pictures. She is with Meg and they are watching over you and telling Charlie to keep up with the antics to help make you smile. We are with you on this sad day in spirit and giving you lots of cyber hugs.


Thanks Carol and i meant to wish Bama happy birthday there is noway i would ever forget his birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAMA XXXXX


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you today, Sadie is in your heart forever and watching over you today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggie, I so understand how you are feeling. My Max has been gone nine years and I still miss him so. Your words about Sadie sounded how I feel about Max. She was so special and is waiting for you. You'll be reunited someday.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry I know how you feel, it's so hard when these anniversary's come around. Heck it's hard without them too, sending hugs to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

these Anniversaries As So Rough It Was One Year Ago May 15 That I Lost My Buck, And Then 10 Days After That First Anniversary Of His Death I Lost My Kaycee. I Kow Exactly How You Feel. It Hurts So Bad, Yet We Would Not Have Traded One Second With Them Even Knowing The Hurt We Would Feel On Down The Line.

i Truly Feel Sorry For People Who Do Not Understand Ou Grief, Who Have Never Sufferd It Because They Have Truly Loved A Dog, Ad Myabe Never Even Knew The Love Of A Dog.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> Maggie, I so understand how you are feeling. My Max has been gone nine years and I still miss him so. Your words about Sadie sounded how I feel about Max. She was so special and is waiting for you. You'll be reunited someday.


Sadie was so special to me and it was 19 months yesterday that her best friend Meg went to the bridge she was another special dog she was Rays heart dog but i loved her dearly as well' beacuse Meg was ill i gave her lots of attention and i somethings look back and think i hope i did not ignore Sadie when she wanted attention that haunts me as well.
I just think about Sadie 24/7 i do try and think of the good times we had these dogs sure do leave a big hole in your heart.


----------

